# Stupid crab legs. Please help



## kiwimike (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey guys,
I have a problem with my legs. They cut very easily which is a pain in the ass because I find it hard to keep mass on them. I used to do quite a range of exercises to try to build them but it just seemed to cut them down rather than build mass. I changed my approach and started training them with heavy weight low reps but only doing legpress. (I can't do squats because of my knees) I am thinking I should do hacks maybe? Any way I am desperate to beef them up. The low reps heavy weight is helping but doesn't seem to go far enough. Thanks in advance


----------



## Milo (Sep 10, 2016)

No offense kiwi but everyone that doesn't want to squat says they have bad knees. I know a guy that's had two knee surgeries on his right knee and one on his left and still squats. But depends on what the doc says I guess. I will say though that hack squats are harder on the knees than BB squats. No question about it. Unless you keep your feet all the way at the top but that isn't gonna blast your quads at all. If you can't squat because of bad knee I don't see what exercises you can do. Maybe heavy prowler? Lunges?


----------



## automatondan (Sep 10, 2016)

Ya man, I dont know what to tell you either... I can say with some confidence that most of the more "seasoned" vets around here have bad knees as well. I have a bad knee, but I find if I dont work out and squat and use it, it actually gets worse over time. Im not trying to say you should avoid listening to your dr. but I do know that they will always lean towards the safest thing they could recommend due to liability issues. 

So, bottom line is, you either have to make peace with skinny legs, or find a way to work them. Make something work. Dont take no for an answer.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2016)

I have coached at least a dozen guys with "knee problems" some of which were legit, into squatting good weight and building tree trunks for legs.  Just got to spot one of em a couple weeks ago as he broke 500 for the first time.

You need to learn to box squat first.


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome feedback thanks guys. Looks like its time to nut up and squat. I'm hoping that if I wrap up I will be gtg.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> Awesome feedback thanks guys. Looks like its time to nut up and squat. I'm hoping that if I wrap up I will be gtg.



Wraps won't help with pain. Sleeves might just by keeping things warm.  I wouldn't wrap your knees.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 10, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have coached at least a dozen guys with "knee problems" some of which were legit, into squatting good weight and building tree trunks for legs.  Just got to spot one of em a couple weeks ago as he broke 500 for the first time.
> 
> You need to learn to box squat first.


 I've had bi-lateral knee surgery on both knees, the squat was out of the question for a while, after the fact, I have worked it in over time with some tweaking to my form.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 10, 2016)

Bit of liniment neath my knee sleeves and a nice warm up to break a sweat & I'm good for squatting.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 10, 2016)

Leg press are not squats. Though you can and would add mass to your legs with heavy low rep squats, you won't get the same results with leg presses.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 10, 2016)

Leg press machines are scrap steel. Put a bar on your back and press the floor.


----------



## Ryand (Sep 10, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> Awesome feedback thanks guys. Looks like its time to nut up and squat. I'm hoping that if I wrap up I will be gtg.



Man similar to what POB said, when squatting hurts your knees, it's usually b/c the person doesn't want to squat, or the squat is incorrect.

Incorrect form or muscle imbalance (or vice versa) will increase force on the knee joint, create inflammation and pain.

Try goblet squats, light front squats, then work up to heavy back squats. 

My quads and Hammies never truly got size until I could rep 405 on back squat.

My calves suck genetically, but I have packed on size with super high volume workouts. Doggcrapp training concepts for calves helped me as well.


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 11, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wraps won't help with pain. Sleeves might just by keeping things warm.  I wouldn't wrap your knees.



Thanks man I'll definitely do that. Those box squats look great too


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 11, 2016)

All this info I'm loving it guys thanks heaps, I can't wait till leg day  really looking forward to hogging the rack lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 11, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> All this info I'm loving it guys thanks heaps, I can't wait till leg day  really looking forward to hogging the rack lol



Like the Bros said, check yer ego at the door of the gym, go light and groove the form. Once ye can squat light without pain (you will) then kilos will come.

Box squatting definitely will help - keep in mind box squatting is a very different technique than 'squatting to a box' so again, go light and groove the form.


----------



## JimGainz (Sep 11, 2016)

I have chondromalacia (wearing of cartilage) so squats are out (which sucks because I used to be a six plate squatter for reps back in the day). I've done some research on this - tried a bunch of stuff - no relief. I recently came across a video – which explains some good exercises for bad knees. I tried posted the link but I'm too new to the forum and it wouldn't allow it. Google AthleneX bad knees and you will find it.  

The backward one leg lunge – seems to be okay – and ironically – I just started incorporating some lightweight leg extensions from 45° – seems to add some definition at least. 

Squats are King. It's possible you could try to work your way back into it starting with some light weights – I would not wrap my knees at all – unless I was going for about 80% of my max. I use a simple knee sleeve just to help with some basic support.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 11, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Like the Bros said, check yer ego at the door of the gym, go light and groove the form. Once ye can squat light without pain (you will) then kilos will come.
> 
> Box squatting definitely will help - keep in mind *box squatting is a very different technique than 'squatting to a box'* so again, go light and groove the form.



This is important. And it's amazing how many people don't know this. 
I went through hell fighting pillar on box squats till they finally clicked. Now it's probably my favorite lift next to bench. Hell on a good day where I'm really loose I can even get my knees behind my ankles on the way down.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

Sorry but there's guys out there with enormous legs that don't squat and use the leg press. Having said that I still think squats are best for leg growth


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Sorry but there's guys out there with enormous legs that don't squat and use the leg press. Having said that I still think squats are best for leg growth


Yeah well there's guys out there with huge pecs that never bench too. But who the **** wants to be that guy.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Yeah well there's guys out there with huge pecs that never bench too. But who the **** wants to be that guy.



That's the point. If you're not powerlifting then the big 3 aren't absolutely necessary to get big. But pffff if u don't bench then you're just gay. Gay gay gayyyyyy


----------



## Seeker (Sep 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Sorry but there's guys out there with enormous legs that don't squat and use the leg press. Having said that I still think squats are best for leg growth



Yes I agree. But from a training aproach you can't treat it like the squat. Doing doubles and triples on the leg press will not yield the sa me results


----------



## RISE (Sep 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wraps won't help with pain. Sleeves might just by keeping things warm.  I wouldn't wrap your knees.



I use wraps bc of knee pain.  Lately I cant even warm up with out my knees hurting, but once I put the wraps on I'm better.  Not 100% but it allows me to squat.


----------



## Milo (Sep 12, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> This is important. And it's amazing how many people don't know this.
> I went through hell fighting pillar on box squats till they finally clicked. Now it's probably my favorite lift next to bench. Hell on a good day where I'm really loose I can even get my knees behind my ankles on the way down.



These have helped my squat a ton but in a weird kind of way. The weak point in my squat has always been my core. My legs can always press the weight but even unracking the weight it feels like my core is real shakey and weak. Doing heavy box squats with real slow descent feels like it has conditioned my abs and back to lock the weight into place.


----------



## Simbrilee (Sep 19, 2016)

I think you should see what a doctor says about it


----------

